# Fat Jax report 2/9/13



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

Had a great time with a fella and a couple of his friends. The caught (I don’t know how many) AJ’s (smaller ones) with only 2 or three legal ones. I have no idea how the Young lady snagged the trigger on the back, I assume the trigger was doing the back stroke…. J She also caught the shortest fish of the trip. The bite seemed finicky in front of the weather system, but did manage a good 150 lb black tip. Enjoy the vid and pictures.:thumbup:

http://youtu.be/STrn4kNH2_U (VIDEO)


----------



## Jaw Jacker (Jul 29, 2009)

Get-R done :thumbsup: Do you cut the leader or do you dehook them? I've been given them the hook.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

I make a good attempt to dehook them. If unable, then I snip it as close to the eye of the hook as i can.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Way to go!


----------



## Austin (Sep 30, 2007)

Pretty Awesome. Looks like they had a good time!


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

Thanks, was an enjoyable trip for everyone.


----------



## King Mike (Apr 15, 2008)

Can't beat triggers. Some great meat no matter how you hook them!


----------



## BrandonFox (Jan 31, 2013)

Sweet! Enjoyed the video.


----------



## Hired Hand (Nov 25, 2008)

Those folks had a great time and so did we.


----------

